# quants més serem, més riurem



## Jessuki

Ei, hola a tothom!

Com traduirïeu la frase 'quants més serem més riurem' a l'anglès?
alguna idea?

Gràcies


----------



## betulina

Hola, Jessuki,

A mi em sona "The more the merrier", però espera més respostes.

Només una correcció: hauria de ser "com més serem, més riurem".

Salut!


----------



## DeBarcelona

_[editat] No res._


----------



## ampurdan

betulina said:


> Només una correcció: hauria de ser "com més serem, més riurem".


 
Hola Betulina!

Podries explicar per què s'ha de dir així?


----------



## betulina

Hola, Ampurdan,

Doncs a veure si me'n surto... ho he estat buscant però enlloc no s'explica gaire bé*... Quan tingui més temps m'ho miraré amb més detall, si cap company no ens ho explica millor abans.
D'acord amb el que tinc entès, es tracta d'una oració comparativa i el nexe que es fa servir en aquests casos és "com". En castellà es fa servir el quantitatiu "cuanto" i en català se'n fa un ús indegut; és una de les interferències i/o divergències entre els dos idiomes.

Ja sé que això no hi ajuda gaire... si algú té una explicació més convincent, serà benvinguda! 
Seguiré investigant, però... 

*Bé, de fet, a tot arreu on ho consulto, diu que és "com" però no ho acaben de justificar... La recerca continuarà!


----------



## xarruc

Confirmo que "the more the merrier" es la frase correcta. No puc pensar d'una altra.


----------



## Samaruc

A mi també em sona millor "com" que "quants". No sé si hi ha una explicació, senzillament trobe millor comparar amb el "com"... amb el "quants" em sona a castellanada (però potser també és correcte, no sé).

I ja posats a filar prim, no us sona millor "com més *en* serem, més riurem"?


----------



## DeBarcelona

_I ja posats a filar prim, no us sona millor "com més *en* serem, més riurem"?_

Aquest "en" no és necessari perquè és el verb "ser" tot i que s'hi pot posar. Amb "semblar" passaria igual. En l'exemple, en realitat estem dient "com més (nosaltres) serem". Amb altres verbs, "en" sí que seria obligat: "n'hem vingut més" (hem vingut més persones).

Sobre com/quants, jo sempre he dit "com més serem..." i dir "quants" en aquests casos m'ha sonat un castellanisme, encar aque no puc assegurar que ho sigui.


----------

